# age



## brad (May 25, 2004)

how old is every one


----------



## brad (May 25, 2004)

im 10


----------



## kiwimac (May 25, 2004)

43


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 25, 2004)

22


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2004)

14.

i tried moving this to the misc forum but for some reason i couldnt


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2004)

17.


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2004)

older than all of you !


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2004)

i'm 13..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2004)

unlucky for some 8)


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2004)

still older than all of U ! Yikes


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2004)

who, how old are you erich if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2004)

.................. 50 something ......................


----------



## Crazy (May 26, 2004)

14 8) 

I'll try moving it, C.C m8


----------



## Maestro (May 26, 2004)

19. I'll turn 20 in June.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 26, 2004)

13


----------



## kiwimac (May 27, 2004)

Not that much older than me Erich! 

Ah to be 19 again!

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2004)

i wanna be 17, oh the day i get a driving license will be a very happy one


----------



## Erich (May 27, 2004)

I remember my teen age years and 20's all too well..........think I will stay at 50 something !


----------



## brad (May 27, 2004)

tens boring you have to go to school


----------



## Erich (May 27, 2004)

yes Brad but I've got to work......... ~ 8) and right now I am home since it is raining. I'm an arborist by trade. and yes by looking at your survey of ages, 1000 yrs is pretty close at times


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2004)

10! I loved it when I was 10, it was so much fun. Not a care in the world. How can you be 10 and complaining about school? You're supposed to complain about school when you get to 15 and 16. 
I'm 17, and I have no clue what I'm going to do with my life.


----------



## Erich (May 27, 2004)

no sweat, my son is 23 and still not sure what his profession will be


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2004)

There's so many things I'm thinking of; Aeronautical Engineer, Aircraft Electrical Articifer, Electrical Engineer, Police, Royal Marines...And I have the qualifications (as in school grades) to do them all.


----------



## Maestro (May 27, 2004)

plan_D said:


> There's so many things I'm thinking of; Aeronautical Engineer, Aircraft Electrical Articifer, Electrical Engineer, Police, Royal Marines...And I have the qualifications (as in school grades) to do them all.



Royal Marine ? I had *almost* the same idea when I was your age. I wanted to move to England an enlist in the Royal Navy as a pilot on the carriers or in the airborne. I had everything needed : qualifications, born within the Commonwealth... I changed my mind when I saw my bank account...  

Now I'm a security guard at Mont Ste-Anne (a ski station) and I'm looking forward to move in one of the central provinces and become a policeman. I already sent my application in Saskatchewan. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2004)

i hope to become a car designer and maybe even set up a small car firm in britain hopefully 8) but ive got gcse's, a-levels and university all to come yet *sigh*


----------



## plan_D (May 28, 2004)

Stop complaining, it's not even that bad. GCSEs were easy for me, I didn't revise and still got 3 Bs and 3 Cs, I dropped out of two exams though because I couldn't be bothered with them.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2004)

thats good cos i dont revise, though i should do really  if im lucky, when i move into 6th form ill have 18 GCSE's


----------



## plan_D (May 28, 2004)

How does that work, they must have changed it. I only had 8, but as I said I dropped out of two exams and one was worth two GCSEs. The maximum you could have when I did them was 12. You only need 6 GCSEs C or above to anything anyway, in my school you needed 6 GCSEs C or above to get into 6th Form.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2004)

well theres all the standard ones, which i about 9 GCSE's, then we get to choose 4, 5 or 6 other subjects (i chose 6) and some of them are double or triple gcses, so it all adds up to 18 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 29, 2004)

With us you had the English, Maths and Science. Which had one GCSE for Eng Lang; one for Eng Lit; one for Maths and if doing the Higher two for Science. So we have 5 there. And then we have the technology subject;two Humanities subjects;Creative subject;I.T...I must be missing something...There's two missing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

we get allot more choise now...........


----------



## brad (May 29, 2004)

> GCSEs were easy for me,


first person ever which drugs are you on


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

hey brad, you get it easy, by the time you're in year 11 you might not even have to do them.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

he'll have something different probably


----------



## brad (Jun 3, 2004)

> hey brad, you get it easy, by the time you're in year 11 you might not even have to do them.............
> _________________


yeay


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

8)


----------



## luca servitto (Jun 4, 2004)

im 13


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 4, 2004)

cool 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 4, 2004)

If you want a truthful answer to that brad, it has to be Caffine, Alcohol, Paracetamol and Marijuana...I only do the Caffine and Alcohol now. I think the music I listen to screws me up enough...  

Anyway, GCSEs are easy. Everyone gets really stressed when you just relax and you'll do fine. Not like you're going to do them anyway brad. I got 3 Bs and 3 Cs....so even though I was screwed up, I still could do them...without revising either.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2004)

what do you listen to?


----------



## plan_D (Jun 9, 2004)

Lates 60s rock through to early 90s Seattle Rock. 

From Eagles (Which doesn't screw me up) to Alice In Chains. From The Pixies to Our Lady Peace...

...And you probably have no idea who they are...


----------



## Crazy (Jun 9, 2004)

plan_D said:


> Lates 60s rock through to early 90s Seattle Rock.
> 
> From Eagles (Which doesn't screw me up) to Alice In Chains. From The Pixies to Our Lady Peace...
> 
> ...And you probably have no idea who they are...



Not too bad....

I personally listen to the Eagles, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, AC/DC, etc. in the rock category. Along with Celtic music (The Pogues, Gaelic Storm), singer/songwriter (Warren Zevon), and so on


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

ok, i listen to anything, you name it i like it, except that cheesy pop crap  currently im into the beautiful south and evanescence


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2004)

Led Zep, good. Beautiful South, my dad likes that. Most things off the sub-pop record label are good. 
Creedance Clearwater Revival, now there's some good listening.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2004)

modern pop's crap, most pop and some rock from the 60's, 70's and 80's is my favourite..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2004)

im a bit lame really, i like love songs and modern rock the most.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2004)

how's 70s/80s rock lame??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2004)

did i say it was?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 20, 2004)

sorry my mistake, misread your last post, and i like lovesongs too you know.........................


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2004)

Well, I'm 38, and my favorite bands are Primus, Helmet, Clutch, Soundgarden, Nirvana, and Tool ...

Love songs and country, as well as that rap crap, make me vomit...


----------



## toffi (Jul 30, 2004)

22


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh, Soundgarden and Tool are good. Nirvana are alright. I have all of the Soundgarden albums, except one.


----------



## JCS (Jul 30, 2004)

Plan_D:
You think that music will screw you up?  Try listening to what I listen to; Mayhem, Gorgoroth, Marduk, Behemoth, Grave, Darkthrone etc.... now if any music will screw you up that will   

Other then what I just mentioned I like just about anything from during the 70's or older; Rock, Country, Big Band Swing, Jazz, Classical etc... some of my favs are CCR, Pink Floyd, The Eagles, Bob Seger, The Doobie Brothers.... I detest rap, hip hop, pop, modern "rock", nu-metal and just about anything from the 80's to the present date. Hearing that noise makes me want to smash my head off a brick wall  

BTW, back on topic; I'm 17.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 30, 2004)

If those are just heavy rock, or metal it won't mess me up, it'll just annoy me. Alice In Chains is the heaviest I'll get. And you wouldn't think they are heavy listening to Jar Of Flies.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm 15.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2004)

i'm now 14, and i'm still waiting for e-cards from you guys....................


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 2, 2004)

Damn I'm an old bastard.....


----------



## plan_D (Aug 2, 2004)

Erich is in his 50s...and Kiwimac in his 40s...so no you're not. 

You're not getting one, Lanc. For all that begging.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2004)

still waiting......................


----------



## Erich (Aug 3, 2004)

good greif am I the oldest of you fellows ? 3 days I will be 51 !  Yuk is all I can say.............sniff  , ah what the heck I wouldn't trade it for the world. Life has been good.............

thumbs up guys

E ▼


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2004)

You're not getting one from me, Lanc. 

Well this is a early happy birthday for you, Erich.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 5, 2004)

Iron Maiden, Nirvana, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Tenacious D, Rolling Stones, Beatles, DMX, Some Other Assorted Rap, CCR, Pink Floyd, ACDC, Taking Back Sunday, Iron Maiden, Some classical (the loud kind with lots of bass-got no examples), anything I think sounds good...


13 years old.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 5, 2004)

Look at that, he doesn't even have Soundgarden in the list. You're a disgrace, and Nirvana was one the last Grunge bands...and they weren't nearly as talented as the rest. 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't know who they are...


I forgot one ~ *IRON MAIDEN!!!*


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm 13 turing 14 in October

Hey-- Maybe we could have a bit on the index page showing who's birthdays it is on that day???


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 5, 2004)

Or maybe we could have something devoted to Iron Maiden...

...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 5, 2004)

Does anyone want to gon on the chat thingo?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll go for a bit, I'm gonna sleep in 15mins at the most, though.


Sure.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2004)

or we could have a pert of the website devoted to the lancaster.................


----------



## plan_D (Aug 5, 2004)

That's why you're a disgrace, GrG. Not hearing of Soundgarden, the father of Grunge, the title Nirvana try and steal.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2004)

Actually the Father (s) of Grunge would be one of these 3...

Mudhoney
Screaming Trees
Mother Love Bone

All 3 of them were making music before Nirvana, Soundgarden and Pearl Jam...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 5, 2004)

I just listen to what sounds good...


I have a song from Medal Of Honor:Allied Assault, and it fits into the "Classical" chategory...


Ok, on my pc I have: Chaka Khan-Through The Fire, Kanye West-Through The Wire, CCR-Proud Mary and Fortunate Son, Nirvana-Come As You Are, Rape Me, Smells Like Teen Spirit (Also have Nirvana-Nirvana the CD), Iron Maiden-Phantom Of The Opera and Hallowed be thy Name, Jay Z-Dirt on your shoulder, DMX Ft. Swizz Beatz-Get it on tha floor, Pink Floyd-The Wall (Complete), Sublime-Badfish, What I Got, Date Rape, The Offspring-Hit That, Rolling Stones-(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction, Beatles-Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds, Back In The U.S.S.R, Hello Goodbye, Usher-Yeah, EA Games-Attack on Fort Schmerzen, Ac/Dc-Stiff Upper Lip, Atreyu-Lip Gloss And Black, 3 Days Grace-I Hate Everything About You, Foo Fighters-All My Life, Vines-Get Free, Metallica-Enter Sandman, Taking Back Sunday-Cute Without The ''E'', Go On, NOFX-Bob, P.O.D-Youth Of The Nation, Red Hot Chili Peppers-Give It Away, Tenacious D-F*** Her Gently, Tribute, White Stripes-Seven Nation Army, TuPac-California Love

64 In all, I think...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 5, 2004)

750 Posts!!! w00t!



\/


----------



## plan_D (Aug 6, 2004)

Actually Les the four fathers of Grunge are Soundgarden (1984), Green River (1982), Screaming Trees (1983) and Mudhoney (1983). The Grandfather of Grunge is Neil Young, apparently. 
Then Mother Lover Bone came from Green River which in turn created Pearl Jam as Jeff Ament and Stone Gossard were both in Green River, then Mother Love Bone, then Pearl Jam.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 6, 2004)

> 750 Posts!!! w00t!



3980 posts, whoooooooooo........................


----------



## Sagaris (Aug 9, 2004)

I am 36, Im genuinely surprised at the age ranges, I thought this site would be more for the older generation, but i guess im stereotyping now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 9, 2004)

to damn right.....................


----------



## Sagaris (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't mean to offend anybody.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 13, 2004)

don't worry, we just think it's funny you were proved wrong..................


----------



## Sagaris (Aug 13, 2004)

That isn't the sort of thing you should laugh at you know.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 5, 2004)

I think it's funny. And you should lighten up.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 5, 2004)

PlanD, Sagaris is actually CC dude... He played a little scam/childish double poster gimmick on us...


----------



## plan_D (Sep 5, 2004)

He can notch another one up for the prank.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2004)

what??


----------



## NightHawk (Sep 5, 2004)

i am 5342 years and 3 monthes. i never aged a day thankes to the ONE RING of SAURON


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2004)

what's with the 52 pic??


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 5, 2004)

I think it's his new "siggy" that he manually posts every post.


----------



## JCS (Sep 5, 2004)

NightHawk; you really need to make that 52 pic smaller if you're using it as your signature....Unfortunately some of us are still using dial-up.


----------



## NightHawk (Sep 6, 2004)

56 k ? how do you live man. i have 756\125 and i need 1 mb at least.
but i am willing to make this sacrafice and i will make my picture samller


----------



## Maestro (Sep 6, 2004)

Remember that it's not everybody who got enough money to pay the extra fees of cable/satellite modem. Some of us (like me) are lucky and got cable conection. Otherwise, you go for the cheapest... 56K dial-up modem.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 6, 2004)

Or even cheaper, 33.6k.

I had to use that in Brasil, since I was on free internet there.


----------



## JCS (Sep 6, 2004)

I did have a cable connection for a while but the price of that plus the digital cable was ridiculous so we had to get rid of it.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 6, 2004)

You know, people who hear what I have in my house might think I'm rich, but I'm not...


I just have very, very, very, good taste and picking abilities.


Example: I have $198 Italian Driving shoes.

My price? (New, not used) $36.

Also, Tv's in all rooms (Two in the living room; sorta, it's kinda oddly shaped so it seems like there are two little ones), a microsystem in mine, DVD/CD and VCR in the living room, Digital Cable, Road Runner Internet, a great PC, one month vacations every year, some other assorted crap that people in the middle class don't usually have...

Except for the cars.


Three VW Bugs and a Chrysler '87 Grand Caravan... (We're gonna get rid of that crap)



*EDIT* We also have Dish Network satellite TV to get a Brasilian channel.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 6, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> *EDIT* We also have Dish Network satellite TV to get a Brasilian channel.



That's were I get pissed off of Canadian politic... Here, it's illegal to get signal directly from a satellite other than the ones exclusively Canadians...

To be allowed to watch (for example) CNN, you must contact your cable provider and ask for a special deal. For each US channels you want, you have to get 2 or 3 (can't remember) other Canadian channels.

If you are caught picking a signal directly from a US satellite, it will be considerred as an act of piracy and (1) your stuff will be confiscated by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) and (2) you'll get a ticket.

DAMNED CRTC ! (CRTC stands for : Canadian Radio and TV Council. They rule radio and TV channels.)  

Sorry, but I had to say it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 6, 2004)

we've only just got freeview, people in britian will know what i mean.............


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 6, 2004)

We here in America have too many options....


----------



## Maestro (Sep 6, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> We here in America have too many options....



Les, how can you have _too many_ options ? I would give up everything to have as much freedom as Americans have.

Here, the gouvernment rules all TV and radio communications. With their section called CRTC, wich give the radio/TV licences and act as a Court of Justice for "illegal communications".

Canada is the lone country "supposed to be" democratic wich punish freedom of speech.

Did you heard about "CHOI 98.1 Radio X" ? If not you should, because it's main DJ (Jeff Fillion) was interviewed by an American journalist. The CRTC wanted to close the radio station because of Jeff Fillion's opinions. What's funny is that the American journalist asked Jeff : "If I understand well, the lone Federalist radio station in the Province of Québec is gonna be closed down by a _Federal_ office ?" Wich Jeff answered : "Yes."

Since the CRTC announced to close down "CHOI 98.1", a HUGE (peaceful) manifestation took place in Québec City (at least 50,000 peoples) as well as in Ottawa, 1 or 2 week(s) later. Also a petition has been signed by approx. 350,000 peoples (including me). Now, the decision has been contested and will face a _true_ Court of Justice.

There is rumours saying that the "Bloc Québécois" (lone political party elected _specially_ to defend Quebecers rights at the Federal gouvernment) put some pressure to prevent the "New Democratical Party" to interfer. The lone party to have openly backed-up "CHOI 98.1" was the Conservator Party.

In my mind (as well as in several other Federalists minds) the "Bloc Québécois" did that only to have a good reason to declare Québec's independance. Saying that the Federal gouvernment shut us up will be a "good-seller" for all Nationalists.

If you want a good song that was written specialy for this event, download that : Pistolets Roses - Set Us Free (or if you prefer the original French version : Pistolets Roses - Liberté).

So that makes me say : does any of you know a cute British/Scottish or American girl interrested by a 20 years old French-Canadian security officer ?  

Sorry for all that politic... But I had to let it out !


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2004)

> So that makes me say : does any of you know a cute British/Scottish or American girl interrested by a 20 years old French-Canadian security officer



no but today i found out about russain mail order wifes for £5,000 each...............


----------



## Maestro (Sep 7, 2004)

Eh, Lanc... It was a missed attempt on a joke.

Because getting a British or Scottish or American wife would give me the British/American citizenship. So I could leave this "supposed to be democratic" country (Canada). Got it, now ?  

And by the way, I heard about that Russian wife mail order before. It looks like a "money-trap" to me.

Order a wife by mail... Who could believe that ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2004)

how would you fit her in the envolope??


----------



## Maestro (Sep 8, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> how would you fit her in the envolope??



 I don't think it _exactly_ works like that...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 9, 2004)

knowing the russains they'll find a way, you get her in installments...............


----------



## JCS (Sep 9, 2004)

I never heard of ones you pay for, I have heard of ones though that will marry any guy from the US just so they can get out of Russia.


----------



## Maestro (Sep 9, 2004)

JCS said:


> I never heard of ones you pay for, I have heard of ones though that will marry any guy from the US just so they can get out of Russia.



What you're talking about exist in _every_ dictatorhip or "suposed to be democratic" country. Many peoples in Russia, China, in any arab country (except may be Israel... if you consider it as an "arab country"), Chile, Cuba, Colombia... are willing to mary any guy from a free country to get the citizenship.


----------



## kiwimac (Sep 10, 2004)

I find the idea of getting a Russian bride by installments _fascinating_ if not a little messy!~

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2004)

perhaps we can go halfs (bad choise of words) and see what it comes as..............


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey this is getting not funny... Ive seen bodies ripped apart before... Want me to show some pics???

I hope not..... LoL

Reminds me of a game we used to play when in Rota, Spain... We called it "Giggles"...

6-8 guys siting around a table with a long table cloth... 6-8 whores are underneath the table.... Giving Head...

First guy to giggle has to buy the next round...


----------



## Maestro (Sep 10, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> Hey this is getting not funny... Ive seen bodies ripped apart before... Want me to show some pics???
> 
> I hope not..... LoL
> 
> ...



Looks like the US Marines got a lot of fun games...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2004)

but it was ok do do other stuff apart from giggling, or did you have to keep silent??


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 11, 2004)

Marines????? Watch your tounge dude..... I would never join those bunch of brainwashers...... US Navy SEALS...

Lanc, you had to keep silent....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2004)

tricky one..................


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes it was hard not to say anything.. Watchin the faces of ur buddies and whatnot was the hard part... 

That and the noises coming from under the table... Plus on top of that, youre pretty well good and hammered....


----------



## Maestro (Sep 11, 2004)

lesofprimus said:


> Marines????? Watch your tounge dude..... I would never join those bunch of brainwashers...... US Navy SEALS...
> 
> Lanc, you had to keep silent....



Sorry, buddy. I didn't knew there was a difference between the USMC and the SEALS.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 11, 2004)

One thing is that the SEALS are part of the Navy...

Plus, they're better trained and are kind of like the amphibious Rangers - VERY elite.

One more thing, everyone knows the Marines are the first to land, and thus, the first to die...


----------



## Maestro (Sep 11, 2004)

Ha... Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 12, 2004)

if only they were told that when they signed up..................


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 12, 2004)

Most of the Marines I've known knew all about the brainwashing.... They understand it to be a part of the survival process...

The SEALs, however, rely on teamwork and the ability to push yourself and ur team past the so called limits of physical endurance...


----------



## Maestro (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh... Thanks. And once again, sorry for the mistake.

Now, an other question that (I hope) some of you will be able to answer... What are the "Yellow Jackets" ? I always heard about them but I never knew what they were. Are they an Elite squadron ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 12, 2004)

What branch of what armed forces are they in??? I've never heard of them......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 12, 2004)

i think they're the people in charge of aircraft movement onboard US carriers................


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 12, 2004)

I've known them to be called "Yellow Shirts", not yellow jackets.... I've been on a couple aircraft carriers and have never heard the term, and I've also been around alot of other countries special combat arms and never heard the term....


----------



## Maestro (Sep 12, 2004)

No, that's "Yellow Jackets". The term was used in the Air Force but I can't remember wich country.

There is three possibilities...

1 - An Elite Squadron
2 - A term to designate the "Reccon." pilots
3 - A second term to designate a rookie pilot (knowing that they're called "Green" in English and "Blue" in French).


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 12, 2004)

I think it may be a squadron name, similar to the "Sundowners" or "The Grim Reapers"...

Just a nickname and a cool lookin patch....


----------



## Maestro (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah, it could be a squadron name like the "Snow Birds" or the "Blue Angels". Thanks anyway.


----------

